# Free Timeshares



## Wonka (Dec 14, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if those wanting to simply give away their timeshares could do so on TUG in a recognizable spot?  I'd rather give a timeshare to a TUG member than sell to a stranger for almost nothing.  Some charities simply don't want timeshares, or the owner may not benefit from the charitable deduction.  My guess is we'd find willing many willing takers and maybe prevent some owner's from being duped by the upfront fee or pay-me $2595 to take it off your hand's crowd.  Yes, I understand there would have to be legal disclaimers and all that stuff, but wouldn't it be worthwhile?


----------



## short (Dec 14, 2006)

*Bargain basement TS in new classified.*

I think we already have a place for timeshares priced at under $25 in the classified.  This is about as close to free as you can get.

This section is not very obvious, however. I hope the new classified section eventurally replaces the old one and has a link on the top banner.  I usually go to the old classifieds and forget to look in the new one.

Short


----------



## Wonka (Dec 14, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> I think we already have a place for timeshares priced at under $25 in the classified.  This is about as close to free as you can get.
> 
> This section is not very obvious, however. I hope the new classified section eventurally replaces the old one and has a link on the top banner.  I usually go to the old classifieds and forget to look in the new one.
> 
> Short



I haven't looked at the classified in ages.   I suspect others haven't as well.  But, I just looked and couldn't find the under $25section.  Where is it?  I didn't even know we had a category for timeshares being sold for less than $25.  A separate category for Free Timeshares with prominence on the regular board would probably be better and I bet actively read.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Dec 14, 2006)

*Free or almost Free on TUG*

*Here is the link on TUG for timeshares under $50* 
http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/showcat.php?cat=88


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 14, 2006)

See the link, currently posted in Global Announcements at the top of the page, re the Classified Ad beta program, which is being developed to replace our standard classified ads...


----------



## Seapiner (Dec 14, 2006)

*timeshare for free - a little data*

Hi,

   Here is just a little info from a popular auction site for timeshare.  I will not the give the name as I not trying to promote any site, person, company, etc.

   At this well known site, there are over 1,450 Timeshares for sale.

   Of that number, there are 470+ available with bids of 1 cent to $20.00.

   Of the 470, there are over 390 with no bids at all.

   If one wants a free timeshare, it appears there are many from which to choose.

   This data is from 12-14-06 just after noon EST.

   Obviously, the above information will change as auctions end, so please do not hold me to the numbers.

   If anyone cannot figure out the auction site, please advise.

   As I see it, timesharing is not a financial investment, it an investment in family vacation time.  Just an opinion, OK?

Seapiner


----------



## bnoble (Dec 14, 2006)

On the topic of the beta site: is it possible to search by week, etc?  I can't seem to do anything but see all ads.


----------



## Rich and Linda (Dec 14, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> See the link, currently posted in Global Announcements at the top of the page, re the Classified Ad beta program, which is being developed to replace our standard classified ads...


Can't find it.   Slap me in the head!   I need it to be REAL obvious! 

Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 14, 2006)

Rich and Linda said:
			
		

> Can't find it.   Slap me in the head!   I need it to be REAL obvious!
> 
> Thanks



Find the Global Announcements box, near the top of any bbs page, including this one.

There currently are two links there regarding the Classified Ad beta program (although if you're reading this quite a bit after it's written they may have been removed):





> Click here to read about the new TUG Classified Ad beta program.
> Click here for instructions on using the Classified Ad beta program.



These link to the two main bbs threads about the new system, and would be the place for users unfamiliar with the new ad system to start learning about it.  At the very least, they are probably the best place to ask your questions about the system.

[These two threads have also been made 'sticky' so they're readily available here in the TUG BBS forum.]


----------



## Rich and Linda (Dec 16, 2006)

Wonka said:
			
		

> I haven't looked at the classified in ages.   I suspect others haven't as well.  But, I just looked and couldn't find the under $25section.  Where is it?  I didn't even know we had a category for timeshares being sold for less than $25.  A separate category for Free Timeshares with prominence on the regular board would probably be better and I bet actively read.


Where is, or will be, the link to go directly to these ads? I'd like to place one in that section also.

Thanks


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Dec 16, 2006)

*TUG Link*



> Originally Posted by *Rich and Linda *
> Where is, or will be, the link to go directly to these ads? I'd like to place one in that section also.



*Here is the link to the TUG Free or almost free timeshares.* I 
believe it was to be for those under $50, but it may be under $25.

http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/showcat.php?cat=88

Dale


----------



## Rich and Linda (Dec 16, 2006)

Arkansas Winger said:
			
		

> *Here is the link to the TUG Free or almost free timeshares.* I
> believe it was to be for those under $50, but it may be under $25.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/showcat.php?cat=88
> ...




AK Winger-

I'm not seeing it.  Sorry!

Thanks


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Dec 16, 2006)

Rich and Linda said:
			
		

> AK Winger-
> 
> I'm not seeing it.  Sorry!
> 
> Thanks



What are you seeing? When you go to that link you should see 5 or 6 postings of properties for sale or Free.

Dale


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2006)

if you dont see the link...its likely you have some sort of software on your machine that prevents ads and such from being displayed in your browser...since the link has the word ad in it...it is blocked for some of you.

However I am hoping to have everything switched over around the new year...so all the links will point to the new section.


----------



## Wonka (Dec 18, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> See the link, currently posted in Global Announcements at the top of the page, re the Classified Ad beta program, which is being developed to replace our standard classified ads...



Why not just have a member-restricted board instead of a classified ad?  My guess is it would be very active.  I would only offer a "freebie" to a TUG member, and then only if I recognized and have read some of their posts, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2006)

I am confused as to your post (but thats likely due to lack of caffeine today)...

I would not think it best to lock down the classified ad section to members only...as that would certainly eliminate many potential buyers no?


----------



## Wonka (Dec 18, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> I am confused as to your post (but thats likely due to lack of caffeine today)...
> 
> I would not think it best to lock down the classified ad section to members only...as that would certainly eliminate many potential buyers no?



I guess we're both confused.  I'd like to see a private board (like Sightings) where TUG member's could offer free timeshares to other TUG members. Of course, that wouldn't help non-TUG members so maybe there's a better idea?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2006)

ahh...ok...now I understand what you are saying.

I can lock down individual sections in the new BBS system to members only.....however same issue applies....locking it down prevents a large number of potential buyers from seeing your ad.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm.  We shouldn't restrict offers of FREE timeshares to members of TUG because that would restrict the number of BUYERS??  Well, yes but that would be another real nice TUG Membership benefit, wouldn't it?  People might join just to pick up a free timeshare, huh?  Sorry, I'm with WONKA on this one.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 19, 2006)

If that is what everyone wants...I am sure I can lock it down to members only!


----------



## Wonka (Dec 19, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> If that is what everyone wants...I am sure I can lock it down to members only!



Let me be perfectly clear, I never....nope, that's not right.  Let me try to clarify my suggestion one more time.

I'd like to see a separate restricted section (like Sightings) where member's could post a description of timeshares they'd like to give away to another TUG member, free of charges.  Other seller's could join TUG to take advantage of this feature and pay the small membership fee.  Why a separate section...VISIBILITY...plain & simple.  I don't read the classified ads and suspect others also don't read them.  A side benefit might be increasing readership and membership.  

FAQ's and other helpful areas simply aren't read as much as they should be.

Last, this forum isn't the place to determine if this suggestion makes sense or not for the same reason.  I have almost never looked at it, even though I read TUG many times daily.

I'm sure the Lounge gets much more readership, and when input is desired it might be a better place for an Administrator to get opinions.  Most TUG members probably aren't even aware of this thread, and maybe most wouldn't like this idea at all.  There might also be liability issues and disclaimer type of things to consider.

My opinion is a Free Board might generate goodwill, help some folks rid themselves of timeshares they no longer want, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 19, 2006)

oh...well the new bbs classifieds is the place to maintain something like this...it would be quite simple to create a link to it anywhere on the site (in more visible areas)


----------



## vemmajhose (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi there.  I have searched the 2 main auction sites I know of and have not seen this....please pm me a link or something.
Thanks!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/showcat.php?cat=88


----------

